# Try this on your partner!....



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Sit on a chair and rotate your right foot clockwise.
While doing this, now draw a number 6 in the air with your right hand.
Bet you couldn't stop your foot from changing direction.
Betcha!

:lol: M&D


----------



## 88928 (May 10, 2005)

Oh My God!!!

Just tried it on my good lady and she fell exactly in line...just as you said!!
Regards
Hymercouple


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Yep your right, don't know if I feel dafter for letting you know I tried it or from my wife laughing at me

Chris


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Ok, I have had a tough time, what with puzzles and all, so I thought no way is that going to happen.

Well it did to me :lol: :lol: :lol: but not to my 17 year old daughter, she just kept going clockwise with her leg.

So do I put it down to fatigue, or is it a middle age affliction that I can have treated on the NHS. :lol: 


MHS...Rob


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

my wife has just thrown something at me, that was after I fell off the chair. no more please.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

8O Hey my foot has a mind of its own, very worrying! :wink:


----------

